# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Ong Vàng - chốn 'tự kỉ' mới của teen Hà thành - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cafe Ong Vàng*
> 
> _36 Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Ong Vàng*


*Cùng chúng tớ tìm hiểu xem quán cà phê có gì hay ho và thú vị nhé!*

Hôm nay, chúng tớ sẽ mách bạn một địa chỉ bỏ túi để nếu bỗng dưng tự kỉ hoặc muốn có không gian thoải mái với bạn bè thì có thể tìm đến đây. Đó là quán cafe Ong Vàng ở 36 Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hà Nội. Lưu ý nè, phố Trần Đại Nghĩa khá dài mà số nhà lại đánh rất lung tung, các ấy nhớ đi đến ngã tư Trần Đại Nghĩa - Đại La, rồi đi tiếp một đoạn khoảng 200m, đến cuối phố thì nhìn sang bên tay trái là thấy nhé!



Quán được chia làm 2 không gian riêng biệt, bên phải rộng hơn thì dành cho nhiều bạn tụ tập đông đúc.



Trên tường còn treo rất nhiều poster của các đội bóng lừng danh đậm chất dành cho con trai luôn.



Những đồ vật nhỏ nhắn yêu yêu cũng được bày ở quán đấy.


Ở đây có đủ các thức uống mà teen mình yêu thích, từ trà chanh, me đá, hoa quả dầm,.... và cả hướng dương để bạn tha hồ gặm nhấm. Bên cạnh đó cón có một món đồ uống khá lạ là cafe pha chút bạc hà khá lạ miệng mà bạn cũng nên thử một lần xem sao.


Giá đồ uống ở đây dao động từ 15-25k, khá là hợp với túi tiền "eo hẹp" của chúng mình nhỉ! Nếu bạn muốn cùng bạn bè "giết" thời gian trong một chiều hè tẻ nhạt thì quán cũng có sẵn những bộ cờ vua, cá ngựa để mọi người giải tỏa stress


Một điểm cộng khi tới quán đó là các chị phục vụ ở đây cực kì nhiệt tình. Mỗi khi bạn gọi đồ uống hoặc có yêu cầu gì đều được đáp ứng rất nhanh chóng cùng với một thái độ niềm nở.


Với ánh sáng vàng và cách bày trí của quán có phần đơn giản, không quá cầu kì, mặc sức cho bạn khoe dáng và độ "ảo" của ảnh thì cứ gọi là đẹp "tuyệt vời ông mặt giời" luôn ý.


Còn gì thú vị bằng việc nhâm nhi những cốc me đá mát lạnh rồi cùng bạn bè chơi những trò chơi lí thú như thế chứ. À, ở quán cafe Ong Vàng còn có các không gian khá dễ thương dành cho bạn nào thích chụp hình xì tin nhí nhảnh đấy!


Quán "bé bé xinh xinh" nên thích hợp với những bạn đi nhóm nhỏ, nhiều nhất là tầm 10-20 người thôi nhé! Còn nếu muốn tìm một quán rộng rãi để tổ chức với khoảng 30 bạn trở lên thì sợ ngồi sẽ hơi chật đó.



Mặt trước của quán đây nè! ^^



> *Cafe Ong Vàng*
> 
> _36 Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Ong Vàng*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Đến đây tự kỷ thì có mà ai cũng mún tự kỷ lun à  :cuoi:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đồ uống ngon tóa
Phải kéo hội bạn đến đây tự ký thoai

----------


## lunas2

sao lại bỉu là chốn tự kỷ nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

đến đây mừ tự kỉ à, tụ tập bạn bè thì đúng hơn  :cuoi1:

----------

